# Anybody sell a "Bucket Funnel?"



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I extract honey into 4-5 gal buckets that I got from a bakery, and then pour them into my bottling bucket when the time comes - pretty standard for hobbyists I would guess. Anyway I've been putting the empty buckets upside down on top of another one to let the last bit of honey drain out - and sealing them together with that saran wrap looking plastic film so that they stay put and don't leak too much honey. 

But what would be way cooler would be a huge plastic funnel sized to upend one bucket onto another. Does anyone sell something like that?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's one, but you may think twice after looking at the $80 price! :lookout:
http://www.bascousa.com/drum-and-pail-accessories/measures-scoops-funnels/funnels.html

It has a 15" diameter.









Look for SKU 1471 as there are multiple products on that page.


And if you think that price is high, here's another vendor selling the same product -ON SALE! for $119.95
http://www.bayteccontainers.com/funnels--big-bell--super-duty-funnel.html

:ws:


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page91.html 

The pail perch might work for you. Its only 20


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

My first thought was the pail perch too. Or you could save the money and set the buckets out for the bees to clean up for you.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

A pail perch would work, but it also would allow in bees and flies and dust. being a contractor who often buys (expensive) paint in 5 gallon buckets It has occurred to me that this would be helpful to more than just bee keepers:










Seriously, it seems like this should be one of those cheap, plastic, made in china items that is 4-5 bucks in every paint store (in both 1 and 5 gallon sizes) $8-10 in the bee keeping catalogs. Guess I'll have to wait until my 3d printer gets delivered.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Buy a *new *small outdoor style plastic garbage can with a domed lid. Repurpose the can itself, but drill a hole in the center of the lid. Invert it over the target 5 gallon bucket. _Viola_!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I use the pail perch. Seems like I have a couple of versions, and they all seem to work ok.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

This is a little big, but you could put it on top of your bucket and put the other bucket on top of it easily I would imagine.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...3B8A401D8218E74F0C4EE9B9133E&selectedIndex=68


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm, Lowes sells some thick, rigid plastic sheeting in 4'x8' sheets (I think that's the correct size). You could take some of this and make a funnel out of it...envision one of those dog collars used to keep them from pulling stitches out, etc.,. Just a thought...

Ed


----------

